# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Модуль №21 для 1С

## MarSerg

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Модуль №21 для 1С: Автоматизация сервиса по заправке картриджей и ремонту оборудования под УНФ. Есть этот модуль интегрированный в УТ (делюсь).

----------


## officeservise

сможешь поделиться? вот электронка officeservise@gmail.com

----------


## tanyakoshka

Добрый день!
поделитесь chaik-servis@yandex.ru

----------


## tanyakoshka

Поделитесь если не жалко.
chaik-servis@yandex.ru

----------


## Rigiy23

Добрый день!
Поделитесь если можно. rigiy_1@pm.convex.ru

----------


## Luzercool

Добрый день!
Поделитесь если можно. megachip_sal@bk.ru

----------


## Paxa_81

Добрый день!
Поделитесь если можно.
Вот почта servicefox17@gmail.com

----------


## Maks33rus

Добрый день!
Поделитесь если можно.
maks-aleksandr@yandex.ru

----------


## romantik_wolf

День добрый и мне если не сложно пришлите базу. 
Моя почта romantik_wolf@mail.ru

----------


## Rissen

Поделитесь если не сложно.
rissen@yandex.ru

----------


## pridecom

Поделитесь если не сложно pride_read@mail.ru

----------


## Rissen

Готов скинуться и купить совместно. Версию для унф. 
rissen@yandex.ru

----------


## b845

Поделитесь если не сложно. 
zdmitr@yandex.ru

----------


## maximka_l

Если не сложно, киньте мне тоже homecamera777@gmail.com

----------


## eremenkodm

Поделитесь если не сложно.
eremenkodm@yandex.ru

----------


## mickel777

Поделитесь если не сложно.
miskel@ya.ru

----------


## SUL

Добрый день , просьба поделиться,  rsultan@yandex.ru

----------


## ivanmiv

поделитесь плиз
ivanmiv@gmail.com

----------


## nextbk

Добрый день , просьба поделиться, next-bk@mail.ru

----------


## John-ufa

День добрый и мне если не сложно пришлите базу.
John-ufa@yandex.ru

----------


## Shvilli

Приветствую всех...и с кем нибудь поделились модулем....если  да киньте плиз kib250967@mail.ru

----------


## xkspy

мне тоже бы хотелось, поделитесь xkspy-forum@rambler.ru

----------


## Уорд

Привет Всем ......и с кем нибудь поделились модулем....если да киньте ПЖСТ halsinsky@yandex.ru

----------


## Vitamin34

Добрый день, поделитесь ссылкой по возможности. Спасибо. kalmikovvital@rambler.ru

----------


## drednio

Поделитесь если не сложно.
drednio2010@gmail.com

----------


## Onzales

Поделитесь, пожалуйста
overclock3000@yandex.ru

----------


## lora5571

Поделитесь пожалуйста Lora5571@yandex.ru

----------


## amilonv

Добрый день! поделитесь пожалуйста прогой  на почту r502303@gmail.com

----------


## web48

Добрый день!
Поделитесь если можно.
web48@yandex.ru

----------


## Костянтин

Добрий день! 
Буду благодарен ded2016@ukr.net

----------


## greden

Добрый день!
Поделитесь если можно.
greden@mail.ru

----------


## greden

Добрый день!
Поделитесь если можно.
greden@mail.ru

----------


## SmartComp

Добрый день!
И я хочу!
4605148@gmail.com

----------


## sabnak

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь если можно sabnak@mail.ru

----------


## Гена89

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, этим модулем omelgen29081989@gmail.com

----------


## Zotax

Доброго времени суток. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, этим модулем буду очень признателен  AlKabakow@Mail.ru

----------


## Alm2022

Добрый день!
Поделитесь если можно. top_kazan@inbox.ru

----------


## Dirc

Доброго времени суток. Покорнейше прошу, поделится, этим модулем, буду очень признателен. bushintula@bk.ru

----------


## Wolverine.dv

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста, если возможно. wolverine.fdv@gmail.com

----------


## pro1003auka

если у кого есть модуль, скиньте пожалуйтса. ivan_moskovskih@rambler.ru

----------


## sstsupa

Поделитесь, плиз..., очень нужно serg.tsupa@gmail.com

----------


## evseev5

Поделитесь, если есть возможность , evseev@brfk.ru. Спасибо!

----------


## Fylhtq1

> Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Модуль №21 для 1С: Автоматизация сервиса по заправке картриджей и ремонту оборудования под УНФ. Есть этот модуль интегрированный в УТ (делюсь).


Поделитесь, если еще есть возможность Chirik86@list.ru. Спасибо.

----------


## opergorn

Здравствуйте если есть еще возможность получить этот модуль буду очень благодарен. kain846@gmail.com

----------

